# new critique



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

I posted a critique a few months back but i have been working on a lot of stuff, and i got a video of me cantering yesterday.
the quality is bad  but i can attempt to get another video of us next time i ride. this wasnt my best canter and actually im pretty disappointed with it, it was just a fun ride so we werent doing anything (which is no excuse for not riding the way i should) 
cantering 7/2(by the way, muting that video may be a good idea. if i could mute it i would)
I also have a video of me on him bareback today
bareback 7/3
this is maybe my 4th time bareback since i started riding. 

I know my shoulders need to be back which i have been trying to work on, 

my heels need to be lower. 

My hands could also be higher. 

heres a video of us last summer
cantering 2014


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

i deleted the video of us cantering yesterday and muted the audio. 
here is the new link
Cantering 7/2/15


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I just can't see enough from that to make any kind of meaningful criitique. 

are you in half seat?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Did you pull the video off youtube, for the cantering that is. In the trotting video I like how quiet your hands are and how sweetly Teddy is trotting slowly for you. He seems like very attentive horse. One thing I would do is loosen your legs a little. let them hang and open up your hip- you'll find you'll be able to sit him better that way even when he speeds up. And it'll take you out of your chair seat a touch.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

the cantering video was recorded upside down, and when i flipped it the quality got worse. I can try fixing it by flipping it on a different editor, and hopefully on Sunday i can get to the barn and have someone record me.
i started off trying to sit to the canter, and then when we sped up i stopped. 

hes a good boy, whenever i get on him bareback he trots like that :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel as though you are tight in your back and hips when you are cantering, it's not bad it's very slight. I feel you may benefit from riding canter in two point. Are you confident enough to do that? Teddy has a very easy going canter!


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

One thing I'm seeing in your cantering video is you seem to be too focused on the motion (which isn't necessarily a bad thing) and as a result completely disengaging your core. When you are riding, if someone were to come up and poke you in the stomach, it shouldn't be relaxed and "squishy," it should be firm because your abs are engaged. Don't think about tensing them like you are doing crunches, as that will cause tension in the horse. Rather, think about drawing your belly button into your spine and sitting taller. 

Just something to think about along with what other people are saying!


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

MyHorseTeddy said:


> the cantering video was recorded upside down, and when i flipped it the quality got worse. I can try fixing it by flipping it on a different editor, and hopefully on Sunday i can get to the barn and have someone record me.
> i started off trying to sit to the canter, and then when we sped up i stopped.
> 
> hes a good boy, whenever i get on him bareback he trots like that


What do you mean "trying to sit the canter?" Are you riding in two point? Why do you feel the need to stop when he speeds up? What position are you presuming when he speeds up?

From what I can see in the cantering video, I like how steady your leg is.  but, you should really be pulling your shoulders back and sitting up tall in the saddle. Imagine a straight line going from the top of your head, through your body, and down to your heel. Sit up and deep in the heel. 

I can see how Teddy speeds up his canter, though, and it looks like it may be hard for you to sit that speed. Try half halts with him to get him to slow his roll. Ask him for a slower, collected canter, so you can focus on sitting up tall and shoulders back. 

The trotting video looks great! I couldn't really find much to critique.  His trot is cute and you look nice and relaxed! Great hands, too.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

thank you for all of the advice.

his canter was an absolute nightmare for a long time but this year he has improved a lot, so i'm glad to hear that other people think he looks decent. Ive gotten a lot more comfortable cantering on him now because he is more relaxed. 

I never really do a sitting canter(the only time i really did was during IEA season), so i should work on that more, and now that i have a lot of good advice that should help


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

of course the days that we have a really nice ride no one is there to record it! i did get another video of us bareback. Im lucky to have such a tolerant horse! I'm trying to work on my balance more because i rely on my stirrups too much and teddy is being a saint about all this bareback and no stirrup work.
I'm really hoping i can get someone to record me tomorrow to get some decent quality videos to show how i normally ride :lol: 
bareback 7/10
(don't mind the audio :lol


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice video. Riding seems about the same, but bareback will improve your balance in the tack. Although I have been informed on my critique that the best thing to do is saddled but w/o stirrups. 
Also, do ask your filmer not to hold the camera portrait, its much easier to follow when the camera is landscape.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

well, i did get someone to record for me...but i swear every single time someone comes to record me riding we are having an off day! before we even trotted a flock of birds decided to fly in front of teddy, then a few seconds later another flock of birds decided to fly in front of him! (he figured there must be some monsters hiding in that end of the arena) and i was being rushed :icon_rolleyes:

I'm going to bring my camera to the barn to have someone record one of my lessons next week so the video is better quality and i will also have my trainer there to point out if something is wrong and i can fix it on the spot.

anyways, here are a few videos, 
cantering 7/11
trotting 7/11
Trotting 2 7/11


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

The canter looks better than last time but that trot is very sludgy

Which discipline are you riding, and what type?


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

I show in english pleasure at the moment (although honestly I'm growing a little tired of showing in it)but until i stop being such a baby about jumping teddy that's what I have to show in
And yeah, I don't even know what the heck I was doing when I was trotting


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Give him a lot more leg, and you'll get a better trot! The same energy he gives you when you both canter, is what you want with your trot. At least so he's tracking correctly and you don't have to work as hard posting


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

That canter seems a little quick. Your leg starts swinging, and he gets going pretty quick and flat. Make sure you are storing that energy that you build like a spring, keeping him together. Keep all of his energy bubbling right beneath you, not strung out. Use your legs with your hands, keeping a gentle hold on his mouth.

Your position has improved a BUNCH since those first few videos!


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

that trot is the cutest thing i've ever seen. It's almost a fast walk. but i guess it technically IS a trot. What a great trot to learn bareback on.  (Sorry, I'm bad at critique, although i generally agree w/ what others have been saying)


----------

